# I Just Got A Baby Black Rhom But What Strian Is It?



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have pictures but I cannot load them. Generally the the over all body is silver with gold on the p's cheeks and it has no colouring on any of it's fins execpt the tail which is black. the fish is 3.5 inches long and starting to develope it's red eyes. by the discribtion can you guys tell me if it's from xingu or peru, if the describtion does not help this si the only picture that i could find online that matches the appearence of mine: mine is small like the first one but has colours like the one in the second picture.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

The only way you would ever be able to tell the collection point is if you pulled it out of the river yourself... Don't worry so much about all the names that people get caught up with, just focus on taking good care of your fish -- you can call it whatever you want if that's what you're in to.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

X2!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> The only way you would ever be able to tell the collection point is if you pulled it out of the river yourself... Don't worry so much about all the names that people get caught up with, just focus on taking good care of your fish -- you can call it whatever you want if that's what you're in to.


in otherwords.

if you didnt pull it out. call it a peru rhom


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

idk it looks like one of those Lake Michigan piranhas


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Did you get this instead of the 6incher you've been going on about?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

****** said:


> Did you get this instead of the 6incher you've been going on about?


No, I getting that this sunday. just bought a bought the 3.5 inches yesterday night, while my cousin came he somehow convinced me into getting it I will never understand how. I also did it folloing your advice on an older topic about reducing tanks.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> The only way you would ever be able to tell the collection point is if you pulled it out of the river yourself... Don't worry so much about all the names that people get caught up with, just focus on taking good care of your fish -- you can call it whatever you want if that's what you're in to.


in otherwords.

if you didnt pull it out. call it a peru rhom
[/quote]

Unless you know where it was from you will never know fure sure. It's not nessisarily from peru but what Johnny is saying is peru exports a ton of cheap p's so out of all possible collection points, Peru is most probable though its still not definite. Your best chance at knowing is to ask the lfs where you got it from as they may know though there could still be uncertainties even if they think they know.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> The only way you would ever be able to tell the collection point is if you pulled it out of the river yourself... Don't worry so much about all the names that people get caught up with, just focus on taking good care of your fish -- you can call it whatever you want if that's what you're in to.


in otherwords.

if you didnt pull it out. call it a peru rhom
[/quote]

Unless you know where it was from you will never know fure sure. It's not nessisarily from peru but what Johnny is saying is peru exports a ton of cheap p's so out of all possible collection points, Peru is most probable though its still not definite. Your best chance at knowing is to ask the lfs where you got it from as they may know.
[/quote]

alright I'll ask them next week when I stop for suppies, but do you have knowledge about what exactly the parasite is. The body looks exactly like a wood louse but translucent, it also had a small tail similar to a earwig.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Sylar_92 said:


> alright I'll ask them next week when I stop for suppies, but do you have knowledge about what exactly the parasite is. The body looks exactly like a wood louse but translucent, it also had a small tail similar to a earwig.


Sounds like a fish louse. Post some picks up in the Disease section if you have any.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Piranha Guru said:


> alright I'll ask them next week when I stop for suppies, but do you have knowledge about what exactly the parasite is. The body looks exactly like a wood louse but translucent, it also had a small tail similar to a earwig.


Sounds like a fish louse. Post some picks up in the Disease section if you have any.
[/quote]

oh, I sorta killed the bugger. when i removed it it started to run towards me so i slapped it with a rolled order form i had inside the bag and boiled it then flushed it.
Sorry.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sylar_92 said:


> The only way you would ever be able to tell the collection point is if you pulled it out of the river yourself... Don't worry so much about all the names that people get caught up with, just focus on taking good care of your fish -- you can call it whatever you want if that's what you're in to.


in otherwords.

if you didnt pull it out. call it a peru rhom
[/quote]

Unless you know where it was from you will never know fure sure. It's not nessisarily from peru but what Johnny is saying is peru exports a ton of cheap p's so out of all possible collection points, Peru is most probable though its still not definite. Your best chance at knowing is to ask the lfs where you got it from as they may know.
[/quote]

alright I'll ask them next week when I stop for suppies, but do you have knowledge about what exactly the parasite is. The body looks exactly like a wood louse but translucent, it also had a small tail similar to a earwig.
[/quote]

If you purchased it at als or dragon then it came from peru


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> idk it looks like one of those Lake Michigan piranhas


I was thinking Lake Erie but may be Michigan. LOL


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Brian762 said:


> idk it looks like one of those Lake Michigan piranhas


I was thinking Lake Erie but may be Michigan. LOL








[/quote]

no, you notice the faint humeral spot...thats indicative of the Michigan only


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't seen any small (less than 5") Xingu's available...not sure if anyone else has... but from the looks of other Rhoms, I think the Xingu looks a bit distinct when around 6-9". I have a small Peru Black Rhom, got it at 3-4" and he looks very different from my 2 Xingu Rhoms... but then again he's probably too small right now to compare.






AquascapeOnline has a great pic of what they sell as the 3-4" baby Peru Rhoms:
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/products/black-piranha-3-4-peru-serrasalmus-rhombeus.html

If you look at the documentary "Killer Instincts: Piranhas Wolves of the Water", you will see that they show a group of large black Rhoms... Not sure what locality they are from, but to me, they look very different from the large Peru Rhoms I've seen.

At the end of the day, they're all Rhoms so I know you're going to enjoy what you've got


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Brian762 said:


> idk it looks like one of those Lake Michigan piranhas


I was thinking Lake Erie but may be Michigan. LOL








[/quote]

If it were from lake Michigan it would be all deformed.









I don't know if it's me but I think I see some barring.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I haven't seen any small (less than 5") Xingu's available...not sure if anyone else has... but from the looks of other Rhoms, I think the Xingu looks a bit distinct when around 6-9". I have a small Peru Black Rhom, got it at 3-4" and he looks very different from my 2 Xingu Rhoms... but then again he's probably too small right now to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wolf in the water rhoms are vinny rhoms.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I haven't seen any small (less than 5") Xingu's available...not sure if anyone else has... but from the looks of other Rhoms, I think the Xingu looks a bit distinct when around 6-9". I have a small Peru Black Rhom, got it at 3-4" and he looks very different from my 2 Xingu Rhoms... but then again he's probably too small right now to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wolf in the water rhoms are vinny rhoms.
[/quote]

Cool, I suspected that but wasn't sure. Those are the wickedest Rhom's I've ever seen. My little Xingu (6") looks very similar to those - even has the vein marks running down from its eyes. We will see


----------

